# any pups not gone through the "teepee" ears phase?



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Bella's "teepee" ears were one of my favorite puppy phases


















Duke's ears are smaller than Bella's were. He's had one of his ears up for a week and a half, the other was completely up yesterday morning. No sign of "teepee" ears. I'm happy that he isn't have problems with his ears, but "teepee" was my favorite and I'm worried I might miss that this time around.


















Anyone here have dogs with erect ears that didn't go through the teepee phase? Mostly straight into teepee or were they up for a while and then as they firmed up more they went into teepee?


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

Freyja did not go into a teepee ear stage.. funny though that she had tiny ears when she was little, and then her ears got HUUUUGE. But they were pretty much always up.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: NatFreyja did not go into a teepee ear stage.. funny though that she had tiny ears when she was little


That's what I'm afraid of. His ears aren't very big right now, I don't know if they even could form a teepee, but I love the phase so much...


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Both Chance and Abby had their ears up at 5 weeks and they never dropped at all even during teething.

This is a picture when they were about 10 weeks old. Chance's ears stand straight up and Abby's are a little more out to the side ~ we call them her "Yoda ears" after the Star Wars character.










They are now 7 months old and ears are standing tall...


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont remember Rocky every having teepee ears but the are soo cute.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Younger had no teepee ears. They were up from the first day I saw her.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The puppies are darling.

I love wacky ear stages but I was totally denied with Otto.

This was the funniest ears I got out of him. 









For about a week, the other one would go up and down. 9 weeks old, ears straight up never went back down again.

There was no ears are too big, head is too small. No legs are too long and body too short. 

About the goofiest he's looked is right now - his head is huge, 
his legs are thick and he's ripped with muscle on his front legs 
and shoulders. But he has NO CHEST and his body is long and 
skinny


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have missed out on the teepee ears with my last 3 puppies. One had his ears up at 8 weeks when I got him and they never went back down. Divas went up around 9 or 10 weeks and stayed up, and Sirens went up at 9 weeks and stayed up.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Neither of my shepherds ever did the teepee thing. It is really cute to look at.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, Duke is just adorable!









Mayzie's ears never Teepee'd either - they went through a stage where one was down and one was up, but never did the lean into the center thing....


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thankyou Mayzie! I told my husband NO PUPPIES, because we're young (21) and by the time we settle down and have children they'll still be young kids when they dog is old and needs to be put down (I made this decision after watching Marley & Me).

Butttt...then I was perusing and saw this little guy







To everyone who doesn't believe in love at first sight, théy're definately wrong when it comes to puppies! I knew I had to have him.

I guess the rescue we had wanted to do this summer will wait until Duke is trained. At least finding someone to get along with Duke will narrow down all the amazing options that the local GSD rescues have


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer never had the teepee ears either and I wish he did. Now his ears are huge, I hope he grows into them...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso never had teepee ears either. I was sortof looking forward to taking all the pics of them as the previous GSD we had did have all the funny ear stages!

No cute ear stages, they were pretty much always up from when we got him, with the exception of a couple days where a tip would flop.


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

I didn't get teepee ears either.. 

One went up









Then both went up but flipped backwards









And this is my ending result


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Man oh man, some great looking ears! I guess I'll just have to get my teepee ear fix through pictures of Bella as a pup


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

No tepee ears here either...they went up, had one week of flop then went and stayed up.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Shadow had the wonky ears but Dutchess never did, her ears were up before 6 weeks and never went down.


----------

